# Bargin Hunting Found By Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I have a cheap Nikon ("cool") Point&Shoot Camera...for me it does ok..At my age of being 70 Yrs old..I am not going to spend mega bucks on camera stuff...

I have been trying too figure out some thing for a Quick Disconnect for Camera & inexpensive tripod

Bingo..Bingo.Bingo..I sure did that...Got a tripod that will extend think 50" inch's for $10 dollars with

free shipping...Now for the Quick Disconnect for the camera..come in two parts..base with lock lever

for the tripod & a plate that attach's to the camera.. for a simple release...for $8.95 with free shipping..

Hey all for $18.95 I am real pleased..so now maybe I will be able to try to make a few video's of my shooting(so far I am learning how to use the video feature)......As for myself I am not for much being

photografied or like to be in a video.......

But I have been inspired by a few of you SSF Member's with your shooting skill's..so I figured I would

try to join in your the fun of sharing video's......Just too many fellow's to name for there video's..

& I might miss some one......Thanks for the View my friends~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! You will have fun doing videos. Looking forward to them.


----------

